# injections for post op pain



## nbrau (Sep 10, 2008)

Can someone please clairfy how to bill for injections done pre-operatively for post operative pain. 

We bill for facility and CRNA charges at our facility.

Patient is having shoulder sugery and the anesthesiologist performs an interscalene block for post op pain managment (CPT code 64415) in the pre-op area.

How do we charge for this?  Would CPT code 64415 be submitted on the UB92claim along with the surgical charges, or would it be submitted on a HCFA with the anesthesia charges?  Or on a separate claim????

Any information would be greatly appreciated


----------



## mbort (Sep 10, 2008)

you will need to put a 59 modifier on the 64415.  The purpose of this is to let the carrier know that this injection/anesthesia is in seperate and in addition to the general anesthesia that is being performed.  They should be on the same claim form. 

Hope this helps
Mary


----------



## nbrau (Sep 10, 2008)

OK, just to clarify 64415 should be submitted on the *anesthesia* claim with a -59....


----------



## mbort (Sep 10, 2008)

the ASC can also capture the same code (providing they are making the anesthesilogist dictate a report or have a special form for documenation of this procedure being performed), not just anesthesia, but yes, it should appear for both facility and anesthesiogists.


----------



## nbrau (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank you


----------

